# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  LSD and dreaming

## eep

Heys guys, just thought id bring this up when i saw marijuana and sleeping. Ive done LSD twice and probably wont do it again. i enjoyed it but i just wanted to try it.
Anyway after taking it, for around 5 months i could remember every dream soooo clearly with no problems what so ever. this was over a year ago. and slowly i have gone back to normal dreaming. remembers a couple a week due to working hard and been knackered at bed time.
Anyway, just thought id let u guys and girls kno that its rather amazing how intouch with your dreams it brings you.

----------


## euphoria_

That's awesome, I've never done LSD before but I plan to very soon. I have taken mushrooms though.

----------


## Catbus

Same here. I never noticed any effect on my dreams when I've taken shrooms. I've always wanted to try LSD, but don't know where to get it or how to make it, however this has encouraged me to try harder  ::D:

----------


## SKA

I can testify too. LSD have made my Dreams Crystal Clear and sometimes just plainout Abstract. The clearity of Dreams when sleeping the night after an acid voyage is remarkable and this for me usually lasts for serveral days after such a trip.

I think really tiny tiny doses of LSD would be the perfect Oneirogenic. Over here half a blotter is an easy-but-definite-trip and 3/4th - 1 whole blotter, while 1/4th of a blotter is a normal day with a slight and definite psychedelic "touch"

However even at this tiny dose of 1/4th blotter one can still feel alot of acid "electricity" and energy flowing through the body which might make it still rather hard to sleep on.
So perhaps 1/5th to 1/8th of a blotter or even less would be the perfect Oneirogenic dose of LSD.

I'm a good boy who keeps to the allways morally correct and rationally founded laws of the wonderfull, honoust, respectable government of my glorious country, who are not corrupt, are not exploiting the people and are not passing morally questionable laws in favor of their own profit.....So I won't be experimenting with this marvelous substance, *But* my Cat, who's a Rebel, will and he will report back results to me about his Oneirogenic Acid-Experiences which in turn I, off course, will share here with you  :wink2:

----------


## eep

for me mushrooms did help with dreams. but NO WHERE NEAR as what acid did. it was absolutly amazing to wake and up and remember absolutly everything. also the dreams were abit random and strange sometimes. id love to be able to take it from time to time. but marijuana gave me anxiety (which apparently runs in the family) so i dont think im strong enough anymore  :Sad:

----------


## Looms

I have a 'friend' who tried LSD once. I asked this 'friend' about dreaming on it and the 'friend' can't remember and needs to find some more in order to try it out... ::ghosttown:: 

In all seriousness... I haven't been able to find it but that one time, so I doubt I'll find it again (though I heard Phish is touring again), but it sounds like an interesting experiment...

----------


## Bearsy

Whenever I use acid I have a great feeling for weeks afterward and dreams do become more clear and vivid in the following weeks.






> In all seriousness... I haven't been able to find it but that one time, so I doubt I'll find it again



It's actually making a resurgence all over... and don't try too hard to find Lucy, she'll find you when the time is right.

----------


## Oros

LSD is one of the few drugs that is good for dream and recall.
pretty good lucid aid i guess.

----------


## Looms

> It's actually making a resurgence all over... and don't try too hard to find Lucy, she'll find you when the time is right.



I never looked in the first place, so I understand that much! It literally came to me one day. I love Lucy. She was so kind to me!

----------


## Cacophony

*Yeah, it's good for that other than the fact that it's nearly impossible to fall asleep on it...

Besides, taking it puts you into a dream-like state in itself.*

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by CatBus


Same here. I never noticed any effect on my dreams when I've taken shrooms. I've always wanted to try LSD, but don't know where to get it or how to make it, however this has encouraged me to try harder 



For the love of god don't try to make it.*

----------


## Bearsy

Haha seriously.
First have at least 5 years of biochemical synthesis experience.

----------


## linxx

hahaha elis d.

good one

----------


## Tweek

Yeah I seriously wouldn't doubt that LSD effects dreams.  Considering it was created as medicine to bring the subconcious forward, I could guaruntee that it helps dreaming.

making lsd ftl

----------


## DeathCell

> Same here. I never noticed any effect on my dreams when I've taken shrooms. I've always wanted to try LSD, but don't know where to get it or how to make it, however this has encouraged me to try harder



I searched for 2 years to find it and now its everywhere.

----------


## DeathCell

> I can testify too. LSD have made my Dreams Crystal Clear and sometimes just plainout Abstract. The clearity of Dreams when sleeping the night after an acid voyage is remarkable and this for me usually lasts for serveral days after such a trip.
> 
> I think really tiny tiny doses of LSD would be the perfect Oneirogenic. Over here half a blotter is an easy-but-definite-trip and 3/4th - 1 whole blotter, while 1/4th of a blotter is a normal day with a slight and definite psychedelic "touch"
> 
> However even at this tiny dose of 1/4th blotter one can still feel alot of acid "electricity" and energy flowing through the body which might make it still rather hard to sleep on.
> So perhaps 1/5th to 1/8th of a blotter or even less would be the perfect Oneirogenic dose of LSD.
> 
> I'm a good boy who keeps to the allways morally correct and rationally founded laws of the wonderfull, honoust, respectable government of my glorious country, who are not corrupt, are not exploiting the people and are not passing morally questionable laws in favor of their own profit.....So I won't be experimenting with this marvelous substance, *But* my Cat, who's a Rebel, will and he will report back results to me about his Oneirogenic Acid-Experiences which in turn I, off course, will share here with you



I see the experiment has been working well  :tongue2:

----------


## DuB

Neither LSD nor mushrooms have had any noticable effect on my dreams.  ::whyme::

----------


## wideawake

Ok, let's get down to brass tax here. Witch one of you good fellas is going to buy one hit of LSD and mail it to me in a letter or something. How much does it cost, 5-10$? I live in a fucked up country where we don't have an enjoyment like this.  ::?: 


P.s. I'm more serious than Leon in The Professional.

----------


## Lusense

Hmm, I never tried LSD but I definitely should soon. I know alot about it from my pharmacology class and it's one of the few non-physically or psychologically addictives and actually one of the safest to use due to this and lack of evidence of long-term effects. One of my friends has been trying to get me to try for a while so I think I'll give into peer pressure cause that's what all the cool people do now a days, am I right guys? (jk about that last part but not about trying it  :tongue2: )

----------


## wideawake

Come on, fellas. While you are dreaming I am supporting the US troops. Mail some of that stuff for meaningful OBE's and more...

----------


## vici.somnus

ha, lsd. 

my friends and I had an acid day last year. what a day that was.

I'm pretty sure I saw a new color.

But now that I'm hearing a connection mentioned, it makes sense to me. 

I had some trouble distinguishing dreams from real life up to a few weeks after wards. 

..I wish I had known all this information though... would have made things a little less stressfull for me.. 

I thought I was going crazy.. all insane.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

i've done shrooms several times and always have crazy dreams but not super clear and recall isnt amazing..... I'm scared to try acid but want to!

----------


## Kiloisalb

> ha, lsd. 
> 
> my friends and I had an acid day last year. what a day that was.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw a new color.
> 
> But now that I'm hearing a connection mentioned, it makes sense to me. 
> 
> I had some trouble distinguishing dreams from real life up to a few weeks after wards. 
> ...



lol, same here man. I couldn't really tell if some of my dreams were things that happened in real life or not.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Ok, let's get down to brass tax here. Witch one of you good fellas is going to buy one hit of LSD and mail it to me in a letter or something. How much does it cost, 5-10$? I live in a fucked up country where we don't have an enjoyment like this. 
> 
> 
> P.s. I'm more serious than Leon in The Professional.



It probably wouldn't survive the trip. Lysergic Acid is an extremely fragile chemical that breaks down with exposure to air, light, room temperature and above, and can be quickly diluted beyond a useful dose from moisture in the air.

----------


## deXtrous

> Come on, fellas. While you are dreaming I am supporting the US troops. Mail some of that stuff for meaningful OBE's and more...



Nobody is going to send you LSD, sorry!








> It probably wouldn't survive the trip. Lysergic Acid is an extremely fragile chemical that breaks down with exposure to air, light, room temperature and above, and can be quickly diluted beyond a useful dose from moisture in the air.



It will definitely survive any sort of airborne trip, How do you think most of the stuff gets distributed around the world? I've had acid from overseas and the potency was much greater than the locally made stuff. That is just because Australia make low grade drugs for the most part.

And I commend anyone who can actually get to sleep on acid. It is truly impossible for me.

 ::banana:: 

As for the topic at hand, I haven't really noticed a difference in dreams after taking LSD or before.. This may be due to the fact that I take it too regularly to compare it to any sober state of mind.

----------


## Lysergic Lucidity

like the 4th or 5th time I took acid I layed down and listened to music with my eyes closed in a trance not unlike a WILD. not much affect on my dreams otherwise but im a firm beliver in the connection between psychedellics and dreams, especially DMT.

----------

